# new lens



## westley02 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a rebal xti will a new 100x400 canon L lens fit on my camera

Thanks:blushing:


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, indeed it will. If it's the *EF* 100-400mm f/4 - 5.6


----------



## Overread (Jan 10, 2012)

Any EF or EF-S lens will fit your rebel camera body. This means that pretty much any modern made canon (or 3rd party made for canon mount) lenses will fit your camera. 

Only older FD canon mount lenses won't fit to it, nor to any other modern camera bodies; though you'll only encounter those lenses second hand.

The only limits in the canon line are the fullframe bodies (5D, 5DMII and 1D line) which won't fit the EF-S lenses (either canon made or 3rd party made).


----------

